# Rifle Choice and price?



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm looking to get myself into a new varmint rifle, to replace the TC Venture i have now, and i'm looking for something nice. I've narrowed it down i think to a few, but would like some opinions on the rifles themselves. I already know what caliber, but i'm looking for input on the guns themselves

1)Kimber 84m Varmint $750ish

2)Ruger M77 Predator $1029

3)Tikka T3 Varmin/Varmint Stainless/Super Varmin $?????

4)CZ 550 Varmint $625-675ish

I'm shopping these rifles because of the prices i can get them at. The Kimber may have to be just a basic Classic model as opposed to the Varmint, the ruger would probably be full price, the CZ would be that exact model for that price, and i know i can get a bit of a mark down on the Tikka, about 20-25%, but have no idea what price point those rifles fall at. I've seen them on different forums for anywhere between $600 to $1800 for the SAME model.

So if anyone out there has any input, or a suggestion on a particular Savage that would trump any of these choices, i'd appreciate it! Or, if you know the price of the Tikka's, i'd appreciate that too!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

You haven't checked out the Howa Axiom Predator pkg???

I've heard rave reviews on these tack drivers...If u are looking for an upscale weapon system, I believe this is one worth checking out.. :teeth:


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Ive seen them at Cabela's but havent heard much about them, so i hadn't given them much thought. Ill have to research that one a little more then. 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I noticed that you don't have any Savage weapons on your list....Model 10XP Predator pkg (w/ Nikon scope) will run about $900-$1000+... Crazy accurate... :teeth:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on the Savage.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

Scotty D. said:


> I noticed that you don't have any Savage weapons on your list....Model 10XP Predator pkg (w/ Nikon scope) will run about $900-$1000+... Crazy accurate... :teeth:


I have a Savage 11 Trophy Hunter XP w/Nikon on order and I got it a lot less than that. Anxiously waiting to take that first shot.... Need to order my FoxPro this week, so I can put the two together on my first official predator hunt.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Is there a particular model you'd say is more accurate than another?

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i paid just uner $1000 for my tikka t3 .270 with a scope last fall
it comes in many differant calibers for the same $$

howa makes a really nice weapon at about half the price(with scope at the local stores here),the action is the same one that is used in weahterby vangaurd i beleive.smooth action on them and very economy minded rifle and supposed to be acccurate.

i also like savage rifles,they also had comparable packages as the howa's,atleast in my neck my neck of the woods.

i have always been a ruger fan for handguns,but didnt care for the feel of the action on the bolt action rifles i looked at last fall

jm2cw


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

i read an old article from '08 that field and stream did, comparing accuracy and price point, and another i found that maybe i overlooked was the TC Icon, a step up from the Venture i have now. The test chalked this one up as their 2nd place finisher, with best group being...well...here's the link, you can read for yourselves.

http://www.fieldandstream.com/photos/gallery/guns/rifles/2008/06/11-most-accurate-factory-rifles-2007-and-2008?photo=1#node-1000022230

the only thing that had me looking to get away from my venture was that the gun is a 3+1 capacity, and while for a bolt action is probably more than plenty, i did somewhat want to look into a rifle with a larger capacity, most of those listed have a 5+1. Should i let that be something to really effect my decision, or am i asking too much?


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

and looking them up, now i guess i should throw the Vanguard into the mix. the only complaint the article had was the trigger on the model tested, claiming it was "creepier than a centipede", which according to weatherby's website, is now a 2 stage, creep free trigger.

thanks for the input guys! i'm a very...get what you pay for, kind of person. and while i'm employed at Cabela's i figure i should utilize my discount while i can!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

twesterfield said:


> while i'm employed at Cabela's i figure i should utilize my discount while i can!


Most definitely!!!!


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Haha, thanks for the assurance Scotty. We've got some programs within the store that make purchases like this a little easier. and coming from a family that didn't have an interest in guns until i forced them to take me out and shoot the ones i got, it's hard to explain to family why these dang things cost as much as they do! no hand me downs, and not a ton of support on these bigger purchases, but when the currency goes to bottle caps they'll be happy with them! haha


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

true most bolt actions come with a 3 rd magazie

howebver you can buy a larger one for them

and with your discount i would while you can


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

I will continue to stand firm on the Remington 700, indeed not what they used to be, however still great rifles for the money.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have not shot one but the rugger 77 predator does look really cool.


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

I shopped around quite a bit before I bought my .22-250 in a Tikka T3. The action is smooth and for $529 I'm happy with the stock trigger. I looked at the Howa Axiom, and yes it is the same action as the Vanguard but.....HEAVY GUN! - I think that thing weighed almost 12 pounds when loaded and scoped. I walk a fair amount and at the time lived in MT and a 12lb gun was out of the question when hunting the foothills and mountains. The gun I really wanted to get was the TC Venture Predator but due to a manufacturing recall at the time you just plain couldn't get them - or any Venture for that matter.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Weirdly enough, the tc venture predator is what im looking to get out of 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

twesterfield said:


> Weirdly enough, the tc venture predator is what im looking to get out of Sent from work most likely.


Haha! For what reasons? I'd love to hear firsthand reasons twesterfield!


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Idk. Feeling the action on a rifle like the tikka, makes mine feel a little gritty almost? Maybe im crazy. I suppose ill take it out and give an extra deep clean and shoot it, maybe change my mind.

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Im also picky enough that im not a fan of Max1, and dont like a black scope on Max1 especially. So im gunna wanna repaint the gun..

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

twesterfield said:


> Im also picky enough that im not a fan of Max1, and dont like a black scope on Max1 especially. So im gunna wanna repaint the gun.. Sent from work most likely.


Dude--use the camo Max1 tape on your scope...Lots easier than painting your weapon...Venture's a good shooting rifle--spend your $$ on a Foxpro ( use your Cabela's employee discount!!!) Or buy the Nikon Coyote scope in Max1

I had a black scope on my Predator--the tape worked fine.... I didn't do the rings--(u can buy those in about any camo pattern) & I kept it off of the knurled adjustable objective, as gloves have a tendency to slip on the tape. I'm not very picky about looks, though, just function..

Mine is the Predator on the bottom of the pic...


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah. Idk. I may have talked myself out of a new rifle, and instead just get a new scope and either wrap it, or paint the gun. I just dont like how much green there is in the max1, and majority of my stands utilize browns and yellows. I like to make my guns my own anyways, so something of my own creation, maybe a little inspiration from moonshine camo snd cooper firearms spider web stock, i think i could make the gun a real looker  

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## dusty123 (Apr 11, 2011)

Savage Model 10 Predator with DBM, Heavy barrel, shoots like a laser.

Savage Model 10 precision carbine, another laser


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Dbm?

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've heard the Mossberg MVP bolt action rifles have done pretty well. The Varmint model has a 24" barrel while the Predator has a 18.5" barrel.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

My savage pred in .223 has a 5 plus 1 capacity but truth be told it was probably 1 of the last things I looked at when I chose my rifle. I personally have never hunted with the big AR type mags but for as far as coyote hunting goes in a bolt gun I dont really think it is needed. How often when hunting does anyone really use more than 4 shots in a row. When I first started shooting I was given a bolt gun with the clip taken out to go shoot gophers. It was slow but I still shot a lot of gophers. Later on I got a semi auto 22 with a 10 round mag. The only difference at the end of the day was I used more ammo. Instead of going into a coyote stand knowing that you have lots of extra ammo in the mag maybe make yourself think I have 3 coyotes coming in and i have 3 bullets and I need to make each shot count. Take your time make sure each shot is going to land and lay down some dogs.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Instead of repainting have you looked into a Cerakote finish ? Looks pretty sweet and will protect your gun like no other !


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

im considering my options as far as what route i would take to actually redo it if i decide to. i like the ol' krylon approach simply because its cheap. i stumbled upon an article and ex army(?) sniper had written (i believe he was army, ex military none the less) and he went into great detail on how to paint your stock so that the pattern had depth. but beyond what most of us would NORMALLY think of. he went into detail about behind every tree, while there was other growth, you also had the shadow cast from that tree, and showed some awesome methods for getting the breakup as effective as possibly. he tackled the job with krylon for how costly it wasn't, and suggested the only place you DON'T skip is picking up some epoxy based clear coat from brownells, which is tougher than normal epoxy AND dries with a matte finish, so no gloss to the stock.

that being said, i still have no idea what i'm going to do with it, or when i'll have time to anyways


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

I mentioned that I bought a new Savage 11 .223 and it should be here in less than two weeks, now. So, thought I would start looking into some ammo. I'm here in Texas, where you might expect the repurcussions to be less than in some other parts of the country with this ammo hoarding thing going on. Gander Mtn was totally out of any kind of .223 and they couldn't tell me when it would be restocked. Also, the shelves were bare of other kinds of ammo and they had three guys full-time restocking..... Not sure what I'm going to do.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

At my Cabela's, we're out of. 22LR, 380,9,40,45,223,308,30 carbine, and 30-30. And honest to God, no idea when or what I'm getting next ;(

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

twesterfield said:


> Dbm? Sent from work most likely.


Detachable Box magazine


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Look into ammo before you get a new gun, it won't be any good if you can't get ammo for it...you can still get .243,.270 and 22-250 ammo around here, as far as .223, .22 etc..¿


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

yeah. i think i've talked myself out of a new rifle for coyote exclusively atleast. my idea was to get a higher end .22-250 to replace my venture, but with the more i read into it, i think a good cleaning, start tinkering with some reloads, and adjusting the trigger that i JUST FOUND OUT WAS POSSIBLE, i think i'll be happy. however, i do still have an itch for a new rifle. my parents don't and probably wont ever understand, but i see the value firearms hold in many ways  that being said, while i'm an illinois resident now, when i finish college in the next 1.5-2 years ill probably move right across the river to the metro st louis area of missouri, so if i get a new rifle i'd like one that will still be good for coyotes, assuming i wont keep the pelts  and effective for other game. i THINK i've narrowed my choices down to a .270 or .308, but i'm trying to read more into some of the 6mm calibers, as well as rounds like the .257 roberts and the .25-06. working along side some seasoned veterans has showed me that just because ammo selection and variety may be limited (in our store atleast) does NOT mean the caliber isn't a diamond in the rough. an old manager of mine was a huge fan of the .257 roberts, leading me to want to investigate it a little bit.

side note, any good online sources of reloading data? i'm talking like....lyman 49th edition book data. i know guys out there that have posted their success of a particular load, but i'm wanting to get some general ideas of speed more or less i could get out of larger grain bullets for reloads. the venture has a 1:12 twist, so from what i've gathered i can step up the weight a little, but i'm curious how much and what speeds i could still get with say, a 60, 68, or even 70 grain round!


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry for the novel also, i just get excited sometimes and dont have many people as infatuated with these sort of things as myself to talk to 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

twesterfield said:


> yeah. i think i've talked myself out of a new rifle for coyote exclusively atleast. my idea was to get a higher end .22-250 to replace my venture, but with the more i read into it, i think a good cleaning, start tinkering with some reloads, and adjusting the trigger that i JUST FOUND OUT WAS POSSIBLE, i think i'll be happy. however, i do still have an itch for a new rifle. my parents don't and probably wont ever understand, but i see the value firearms hold in many ways :smile: that being said, while i'm an illinois resident now, when i finish college in the next 1.5-2 years ill probably move right across the river to the metro st louis area of missouri, so if i get a new rifle i'd like one that will still be good for coyotes, assuming i wont keep the pelts :tongue: and effective for other game. i THINK i've narrowed my choices down to a .270 or .308, but i'm trying to read more into some of the 6mm calibers, as well as rounds like the .257 roberts and the .25-06. working along side some seasoned veterans has showed me that just because ammo selection and variety may be limited (in our store atleast) does NOT mean the caliber isn't a diamond in the rough. an old manager of mine was a huge fan of the .257 roberts, leading me to want to investigate it a little bit.
> 
> side note, any good online sources of reloading data? i'm talking like....lyman 49th edition book data. i know guys out there that have posted their success of a particular load, but i'm wanting to get some general ideas of speed more or less i could get out of larger grain bullets for reloads. the venture has a 1:12 twist, so from what i've gathered i can step up the weight a little, but i'm curious how much and what speeds i could still get with say, a 60, 68, or even 70 grain round!


The Hodgdon/IMR/WinchesterWestern site has pretty good data, www.hogdon.com www.ramshot.com www.alliantpowder.com www.accuratepowder.com All these compnies offer a free load guide (their powders only but a variety of bullets) If you want to pay www.loaddata.com


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't apologize for asking questions about what gun, etc .. Just go out and buy a Tikka T3.. lol .


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the resources. From the little research i can conduct with my phone while in Environmental Science 220  it looks like the 1-12 will be good up to about 64 gr, and possible 68, sounds hit n miss depending on the gun

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

+1 on the TIKKA T3

i have one in stainless with a wood stock in .270 and love it

it shoots 3 shot groups at a 100 yds that are roughly 5/8ths of an inch


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

I like the tension spring in the bolt too. Not a big deal, but popping that bolt back just a hair helps with the fluidity of the action 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

See if you can find some one that has a Savage Model 11 Trophy hunter package and try it out. I picked up one in the 22-250 size for $540 and the scope is a Nikon 3X9X40 BDC. I really like the acutrigger and this gun is a tack driver. This is a 4 shot group at 100 meters out of the box with my handloads. This one has a 1 in 12 twist and I loaded 60grain Vmax bullets. Going to keep this gun for sure. Besides you will have enough money left over for your Foxpro caller then.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

after some discussion with some co-workers i think we've atleast narrowed it down to the next rifle being in a .308 for a variety of reasons. right now i think the one that's caught my eye the most is the savage 11/111 long range hunter


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice gun ! I'd hate the muzzle brake...that will make it real loud.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah, thats something im still considering...its supposed to be like a BOSS system to my understanding, which would be nice for dialing in at long range. But who knows. The rifle itself will figure itself out, im just happy to have talked myself into a caliber so i can start looking. 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

twesterfield said:


> I'm looking to get myself into a new varmint rifle, to replace the TC Venture i have now, and i'm looking for something nice. I've narrowed it down i think to a few, but would like some opinions on the rifles themselves. I already know what caliber, but i'm looking for input on the guns themselves
> 
> 1)Kimber 84m Varmint $750ish
> 
> ...


The Ruger and Kimber prices look reversed. If you can buy a Kimber for $750, jump on it! Like some others, if trigger makes a difference, take a hard look at a Savage. With AccuTrigger and AccuStock the action is bedded & floated & trigger is adjustable from < 2lbs to 5lbs. I bought a Precision Carbine (20" med. Heavy bbl.) for hogs @ $750 with both options, Stock is a Hogue in Digital Camo with threaded snout for suppressor,( in 308 caliber though). Initial test with my 150 g Nosler BT reloads for another gun put it grouping at .6 inches off bags. Trigger went down to 1.5 lbs on a digital trigger gage with .3 lb variance after cleaning and using Break-free on it. Got to set it higher before I let one go unexpectedly!


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Haha yeah, the price on the ruger n kimber do look reversed...its because of the purchase program offered for me. The kimber is about 50% or so, and the ruger limits me to a model of the m77 im not very interested in, so id have to pay full price for the model id want

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i thought that was a typo on the kimber price

but if thats the case,i wouldnt hesitate,i would get the Kimber

incredible weapon


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah, thats all ive heard. Even then, may still be limited to what model i can get, we'll see!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

twesterfield said:


> Yeah, thats all ive heard. Even then, may still be limited to what model i can get, we'll see! Sent from work most likely.


 Do you live at the store?? Just wondering!!


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Might as well! Im always there working on something! 

Sent from work most likely.


----------

